# Def controller



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Where is this. On our cars


Im installing the next version of the tune and. Testing disconnecting the egr and def controller


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Module is bolted to DEF pump on bottom of DEF tank . You can't just disconnect the DEF control module. The car won't run. You can disconnect the DEF injector and tune out the code, though it may still go into tamper mode. If you disconnect the 16way connector on the control module it will disable the pump and everything inside the tank.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

The controller is just a test to see how it will behave to see if the coding is done correctly or if further testing is involved


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's fine, but you can't unplug the controller you have to unplug the pump/tank. Unplugging the controller in its entirety will open the high speed data lines and cause problems you can't tune out. If it even starts and runs


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks. I'll just test the egr for now


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Let's see


----------

